

Birth rate for unmarried women declining for first time in decades - hawkharris
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2014/08/13/birth-rate-for-unmarried-women-declining-for-first-time-in-decades/

======
sbierwagen
[http://www.pewresearch.org/files/2014/08/FT_14.08.13_NonMart...](http://www.pewresearch.org/files/2014/08/FT_14.08.13_NonMartialBirths_1-3.png)

What a wildly misleading graph. The scale for "non-marital birth rate" is
adjusted to make it look higher than _total birth rate_.

